# Pedigree question



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I am thinking about buying a doe and on her pedigree next to her dam's sire it says AI *B I have not clue what this means any help? I might also post a pic of her to ask you to critique her. her name is winecrest tiffany tiarra her sires name is SRA BH Bourbon and her dam's name is Pond-acres Tuscan Reflection. Alright that's all I will try to post a pic.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I believe it means "Artificial Insemination breeding", but I could be wrong.


----------



## LaMancha_Alpine_Lover (Aug 20, 2013)

It means he's a product of an Artificial Insemination (AI) breeding and he inherited the *B from his sire and dam who have their ADGA milking stars (*M/*B).


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yup the AI means the buck was the result of an artificial insemination breeding. The *B means the bucks lineage has a good milking background and he meets one (or more) of these requirements:
1) the dam of the buck has her *M status and the sire of buck has his *B
2) the dam of the buck has her *M and the sire's dam has her *M
3) the dam has her *M and the sire of the buck has a +B status.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

So does she sound good? or is the AI bad? I've heard of it but I don't know much about it when it comes to how good the buck is. I'm still trying to post a picture my first few attempts failed. I will try again.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Usually bucks arent used for ai unless they are superior genetics.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

here is the picture I couldn't find a better one.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

She looks like a pretty big doe. Her dam has a pretty good pedigree with Sand-Dance and Iron Rod bloodlines. I have a few Sand-Dance bucks in my semen tank and Iron Rod makes some gorgeous Alpines. The sires pedigree is pretty nondescript to me. None of the herd names really stand out to me, but I would begin by Googleing his dam and some of his sires relatives and see if you can find pictures of them.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I don't like a few things about her conformation, but of course it's really hard to tell from that angle. She might be better when set up.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I think she has a very steep rump and her udder stinks from what I have seen. but I haven't seen any other good does anywhere near us. I will look up her dam.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I decided not to get that doe but here's a buckling I'm kind of interested in. I don't think I'll really get him.Son of Legendary Munchin Hill Arararat and Nodaway Freedom's Joy.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not good with conformation. If you are unsure, then I would pass.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Well we are looking into it. The reason we weren't sure was because they live a little far from us but not more than an hour and a half. plus he's $250. I'm not good with conformation either but I think he looks pretty good. They don't have a pic of the mother's udder. I'm going to call them and ask a few questions.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

He okay conformation wise, not great, but okay. It depends on how muchyou want to improve on your does. If you think he is strong in area they are not, then go ahead, I say. It's really how important "breeding up" is to you.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Somebody else bought him. I am still looking for a buck if anybody has one for sale in OH.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

here's another buck. I saw a picture of his mom and she had a beautiful udder and the dad looked really good. I don't have pictures of them but here he is.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he's a nice, healthy looking fellow. I dont' have a professional eye by any stretch of the imagination, but he looks to have a level topline and good length.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Ooh, I like him a lot! Is he from a clean herd?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He looks pretty nice.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Byccombe said:


> Ooh, I like him a lot! Is he from a clean herd?


 He's from PJ Baileys his father won a championship of 2011 and his mother did well with showing. We knwo someone who takes their heard to breed their and they have some nice show does.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Well He sold and they forgot to take his add off.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I get frustrated when people won't take the ad off. It's happened to me many times. I don't think it's fair to potential buyers, and it also just takes up space! :sigh: I always try to delete any of our ads the minute an animal is sold. :shrug:


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

here is another buck. We are just waiting to hear how much he costs but we are planning on buying him. As of last night he was still available. He won 2nd and two 3rds in a ADGA three ring show and I think he looks looks like a nice buck.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

and here's another


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He looks like he is a nice boy.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I think we are going to look at him tomorrow.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Yes, he looks very nice.  Hope you can get him.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

He didn't work out but here is another buck. His mom has a beautiful udder she has won most of the shows she's been at the lowest she's ever gotten was 6ths and an ADGA show. She won at every county fair and did pretty well at the state fair. The father has great bloodlines and his pedigree number is AA1571123 Alpine Spring Royal Playboy.The buck was born in March and is 27" already. He hasn't started smelling but he started spraying himself. These are their Pictures.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

and another


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

and the last one


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

From what I can tell he looks like a nice boy.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

are so small I don't know what happened.


----------

